# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Agrorural inicia talleres agroecológicos con guano de la isla

## Bruno Cillóniz

Fomentando la producción orgánica.  _El fertilizante usado con los excrementos de las aves guaneras cubre menos del 3% de las necesidades reales de abono en el país. _   *Por:* Francis Cruz  *Agraria.pe.-* La historia del guano de la isla es la historia de unos de esos reyes que tuvieron todo y que hoy día se encuentran sin nada. Este recurso que convirtió al Perú en una potencia latinoamericana en la época colonial gracias a sus exportaciones -fundamentalmente al mercado europeo y norteamericano- es usado en la actualidad como fertilizante para cultivos orgánicos de pequeños agricultores. 
Este abono ha pasado de cubrir el 30% de las necesidades fertilizantes del país en los años 60, a ser prácticamente una joya que solo cubre el 3% de los cultivos de los cultivos de banano y café orgánicos en Tumbes, Piura y la selva. 
Para promover estos cultivos el Ministerio de Agricultura (MINAG) a través de la Dirección de Operaciones de AgroRural, ejecuta un plan de acción de promoción y apoyo a la agricultura ecológica, fomentando los talleres de producción orgánica descentralizados, dirigidos a profesionales y técnicos de las 14 direcciones zonales de AgroRural que trabajan en contacto con los agricultores. 
Según el profesor de la Universidad Agraria la Molina y especialista en suelos, Sven Villagarcía, el guano de la isla posee en la actualidad un valor simbólico, pasando, tras el boom pesquero que dejó sin anchoveta a las aves guaneras, de 200 mil TM a las 10 mil TM de hoy día. 
El guano es un fertilizante que posee un 15% de nitrógeno, y altas cantidades de fósforo y potasio, que lo convierte en el mejor abono orgánico a nivel mundial.  *Exclusivo para producción orgánica* 
El especialista informó que AgroRural suministra a bajo precio un guano llamado 10/10. El único requisito: que los agricultores dispongan de certificación orgánica para sus productos. 
El precio del saco de 50 Kg alcanza un valor de S/. 50 y no es suministrado de forma industrial. Este abono es un producto con una pequeña producción, muy exquisito y relativamente barato; la tonelada saldría a mil soles al cambio, indicó Villagómez.  *Exportaciones* 
Si bien es cierto que este fertilizante era uno de los estándares de las exportaciones peruanas, hoy día, reconoció el profesor de la UNALM, no hay una gran producción.
Antes que la compañía estatal Proabonos fuera absorbida por AgroRural, los únicos destinos correspondieron a EEUU con un valor de US$ 784 mil y 1,4 mil TM y Corea del Sur, con US$ 29 mil y 50 TM, exportación correspondiente al 2009. 
Por otra parte, el especialista indicó que los agricultores que desean practicar cultivos orgánicos necesitan el guano, pues es el único abono natural que les puede proporcionar un rendimiento similar al de los productos sintéticos sin romper con la certificación orgánica. 
Se certifica no al producto si no al productor, así que si tú eres un productor orgánico, no puedes abonar excepto con guano de la isla o con abonos naturales. AgroRural tiene que darles ese guano porque es la única forma de hacer productivos sus cultivos, aclaró.   *DATOS: *  
  El 97% de los fertilizantes usados en el Perú son agroquímicos.  
  Hay que usar entre 45 y 50 sacos de estiércol para reemplazar una bolsa de urea.  
  La población de aves guaneras apenas suma unos 5 millones de ejemplares.  http://www.agrorural.gob.pe/index.ph...rcializac.htmlTemas similares: Venta de guano organico Terraforte Guano o Compost? Artículo: Minag realizará 14 talleres de capacitación agropecuaria en diciembre Minag confirma hallazgo de importante yacimiento de guano en isla Lobos de Tierra AgroRural-Junín oferta más de 60 toneladas de guano de islas a precio social

----------


## Pedro Quezada

El Guano de Islas es bueno, pero tambien puede ser muy malo sino es usado tecnicamente, en banano organico, siempre es importante contar con analisis de suelo, para identificar problemas de sales o pH elevados, en nuestro caso lo tenemos restringido y su uso es muy controlado, Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> El Guano de Islas es bueno, pero tambien puede ser muy malo sino es usado tecnicamente, en banano organico, siempre es importante contar con analisis de suelo, para identificar problemas de sales o pH elevados, en nuestro caso lo tenemos restringido y su uso es muy controlado, Saludos.

 Estimado Pedro: 
¡Bienvenido a AgroFórum.pe!  :Big Grin: ... No sé si seas una de las personas a las que estuve molestando en la Expoalimentaria 2010 (porque estuve fregando a productores de banano), pero me parece que tu breve comentario sobre el uso de guano de islas es algo importante a tomar en cuenta para los productores orgánicos del país, por lo que te quería pedir si pudieras compartir con los demás usuarios del foro algo más de tus conocimientos acerca de este tema; aunque sea para el caso específico del banano orgánico. 
Supongo que hay gente que está incursionando, o que ha entrado hace poco tiempo a este negocio, que estaría interesada en saber más sobre fertilización con guano de islas. O en todo caso, si tuvieras algún documento o enlace donde los usuarios puedan conseguir información al respecto, sería de mucha ayuda -creo-; así que esperamos poder aprender algo con tus aportes. 
Muchas gracias por el comentario, y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe... 
Saludos

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimados colegas: 
Hay que felicitar esta iniciativa del MINAG en cuanto al trabajo con productores orgánicos. Eso de Talleres AGROECOLOGÍCOS  es algo que hemos estado esperando hace años. Creo que es una apertura técnica, pues como sabemos la mayoría de productores en el país usan agroquímicos, pero existe un sector orgánico creciente que requiere de facilidades para este tipo de insumos. 
Creo que esto se concatena con la discusión sobre el camino que hay que tomar para el desarrollo de la agricultura en zonas rurales, donde la adquisición de insumos químicos es inviable por un tema de costos y la pobreza que actualmente hay en sierra y selva. 
Frente a ello, las iniciativas de producción orgánica representan una alternativa sostenible y de bajo costo. El guano de isla, si bien es cierto tiene un costo que debe ser asumido por el productor, es una buena fuente de nutrientes que debe ser usado en combinación con guano de corral descompuesto, con lo cual evitamos porblemas de sales y mejoramos su absorción. 
Pero el MINAG debe continuar con estas iniciativas, fomentando y promocionando técnicas de Producción orgánicas, sostenibles y de bajo costo. Para ello es necesario formar alianzas estratégicas con otras instituciones, como las ONGs agroecológicas, institutos tecnológicos, etc.  
Saludos cordiales 
Ing. Angelo Soto T. adriansoto75@hotmail.com

----------


## Pedro Quezada

Estimado B Cilloniz: gracias por su comentario, y pierda cuidado, tratare de aportar en este foro, dentro de mis posibilidades de tiempo, pero yo tengo la premisa, que conocimiento que no se comparte, conocimiento que no sirve. Saludos felicitaciones por Agroforum, me parece una excelente manera de interactuar, un abrazo. Ah si estuve en la expoalimnetaria en el stand de REPEBAN. pertenezco a una de sus bases, Asociacion de bananeros organicos Solidarios Salitral BOSS.    *Pedro S. Quezada Valladolid* Especialista en Agricultura Sostenible Cel 969615802

----------


## kscastaneda

Encontre esta información :  *EXPERIENCIA EXITOSA CON AGRORURAL (ANTES PRONAMACHCS)*  Hace  dos años que Agrorual  Ancash (Antes PRONAMCHCS) empezó a proveer el  uso de Microorganismos Eficaces con comités conservacionistas del  Callejón de Huaylas y ConchuCos. Este proceso ha alcanzado tan grado de  éxito que en la actualidad los comités utilizan el EM en la producción  de compost, con lo cual ha reducido de cuatro a un mes y medio el tiempo  de compostaje frente a la técnica convencional, con la ventaja  adicional de obtener un abono de mayor calidad nutricional y alta  población de microorganismos benéficos; lo cuál se traduce en mayores  rendimientos de sus cultivos. 
Por  otro lado, dichos comités también hacen aplicaciones foliares de EM  para prevenir plagas y enfermedades, y así evitar el uso de agroquímicos  contaminantes.  
Según  el Ing. Miguel Fenco Peniche, funcionario de la Agencia Agrorual  Huaylas-Yungay-Carhuas, uno de los resultados más impresionantes del  usos de Microorganismos Eficaces lo hemos tenido con al enfermedad de la  rancha(_Phytophthora infestans)_ de la papa en la Comunidad  Campesina de Copa Grande, Carhuás. "Hemos comprobado que los cultivos  tratados con EM resisten muy bien a dicha enfermedad, mientras que los  atendidos de forma convencional sucumben a esta enfermedad" Manifiesta  el Ing. Fenco.   *EXPERIENCIA LA LIBERTAD*
Un colega de la Universidad Nacional de Trujillo, Ing. César Apolitano Urbina manifesto que en su investigación personal en leguminosas, las parcelas tratadas con  Microorganismos eficaces EM-1 soportaron mejor las lluvias en el sentido del contacto directo del agua con la planta mientras que las parcelas no tratadas a pesar que fueron tratadas con agroquimicos no soportaron tal condición y fueron atacadas por Fusarium.  *EXPERIENCIA EN PACANGUILLA*
Un amigo de PACANGUILLA utilizo EM-1 en cultivo de cebolla de la siguiente manera :
03 litros de EM-COMPOST vía sistema previamente activados.
04 litros de EM-1 foliarmente a razón de 2 litros/aplicación/ha previamente activado con frecuencia de 10 días cuando el cultivo tenía 4 hojas. 
Que observo : La parte tratada con EM y que estaba en no tan buenas condiciones como la otra hectarea, no se enfermo luego de condiciones desfavorables de humedad para el cultivo, asimismo manifesto tener una cebolla de mejor calidad que el otro campo.  *EXPERIENCIA EN AGROINDUSTRIAS CON AGUAS RESIDUALES*
La experiencia indica que los microorganismos eficaces son capaces de bajar la DBO5 de 86 a 38 ppm (mg/L) en solo 1 mes de tratamiento a dosis de 3 litros de EM-AGUAS activado por cada m3 de agua residual. 
Si estan interesados en desarrollar alguna experiencia, estoy dispuesto a atenderles.

----------


## ruben77

El Guano de islas es el mejor fertilizante del Mundo, aunque esto no le guste al dr. Villagarcia. Lastima, que el Guano de islas ha sido muy desprestigiado por los vendedores de fertilizantes sinteticos y muy mal comprendido.
Para los mejores antecedentes, pues deberian buscar, el Libro del Dr. Macera "Historia de la Compañia Administradora del Guano", y los trabajos pioneros en el siglo XX del Dr. Calzada Benza, quien demostro en trabajos de campo la superioridad del guano de islas sobre los sinteticos. 
Saludos

----------

